
Tell HN: Skiena's “The Algorithm Design Manual” currently free from publisher - qohen
Prof. Steven Skiena&#x27;s book, &quot;The Algorithm Design Manual&quot;, is currently available for free download from the publisher, Springer, as a PDF (no registration required).<p>This[0] is the book&#x27;s page and this[1] is the direct link to the PDF (note: there is a reCAPTCHA).<p>The book is one of many textbooks that Springer has made available for download during the Covid-19 period (see here[2] for a complete list). While there have been prior posts about these free textbooks, I wanted to make a post about this specific book given how highly-regarded it is here on HN and because I expect that many of the people who might be interested in acquiring this title might well have skipped HN posts titled, e.g., &quot;Free Textbooks from Springer, Categorized&quot;, thereby missing out.<p>P.S. If you like &quot;The Algorithm Design Manual&quot; and wish that there were a similar text about data science, Prof. Skiena&#x27;s book, &quot;The Data Science Design Manual&quot; is also freely downloadable from Springer -- it is similar in style, e.g. conversational, with war stories, etc.<p>This[3] is that book&#x27;s page and this[4] the direct download link (again, note: there is a reCAPTCHA).<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;link.springer.com&#x2F;book&#x2F;10.1007&#x2F;978-1-84800-070-4<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;link.springer.com&#x2F;content&#x2F;pdf&#x2F;10.1007%2F978-1-84800-070-4.pdf<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23520545<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;link.springer.com&#x2F;book&#x2F;10.1007&#x2F;978-3-319-55444-0<p>[4] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;link.springer.com&#x2F;content&#x2F;pdf&#x2F;10.1007%2F978-3-319-55444-0.pdf
======
felixr
See also [https://hnarayanan.github.io/springer-
books/](https://hnarayanan.github.io/springer-books/) which has a categorised
list of all the books

The link was posted as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23520545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23520545)

------
yarinr
I've posted Springer's promotion about 45 days ago. They have about 500 books
you can download for free! I also included a list of all the computer science
ones, if anyone interested:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23055340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23055340)

~~~
hnarayanan
I found it some days ago too. The reason my recent posting gained traction is
that I re-rendered the spreadsheet as a webpage.

~~~
yarinr
That's nice, thank you!

------
LargoLasskhyfv
Without JS there is no captcha-crap. Which i think of as hilarious, because
_that_ should make it more easy for bots, which is what captcha-crap allegedly
protects against?

------
ragle
Professor Skiena has also made his lectures from SBU's CS373 (Analysis of
Algorithms) available on youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOtl7M3yp-
DX32N0fVIyv...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOtl7M3yp-
DX32N0fVIyvn7ipWKNGmwpp)

------
nathcd
Awh yiss. I've been wanting to read this since seeing it in
[https://danluu.com/programming-books/](https://danluu.com/programming-
books/). Thank you!

~~~
jgwil2
Nice list. The books on there that I'm familiar with are excellent so I will
definitely take a look at the others.

------
potta_coffee
Thank you, this book is on my list to get to.

